# Carousel



## oddegan (Jan 3, 2018)

Just a shout out to the admins. You guys are killing it with the carousel. Great job! I really appreciate the work you do showcasing the members efforts. Thanks.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 3, 2018)

X2 Ditto

How long are the threads being featured now?


----------



## tropics (Jan 3, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> X2 Ditto
> 
> How long are the threads being featured now?



Some look like a day or more,not much later then that as I can see
Richie


----------



## troutman (Jan 3, 2018)

I believe Al mentioned in a previous post that they stay up no more than 2 weeks at a time.  Guess it also depends on how many are noteworthy.  But I'll let the admins comment further....


----------



## tropics (Jan 4, 2018)

Glad to see they removed it from Recent 
Didn't look right IMHO
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2018)

There are 10 on there at a time.
When a new one is put up there the oldest one drops off.
If no new ones are added then they stay on there for 2weeks.
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm liking it, there is some mighty fine smoking going on out there.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 5, 2018)

Yep.. good stuff even for this sub zero snow fest half the country is getting.


----------



## petehalsted (Jan 5, 2018)

yeah, it has help me catch a few threads that I missed when they were posted, but those carousel pics catch your eye


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 5, 2018)

That is great work for sure. Big thumbs up to admin and staff, just goes to show what a great sight this is.  pete said it lets me see any posts I missed through time. I did like seeing it on top of the recent. Gone now today though.


----------

